# Anyone Know how to build kayak stackers?



## matobs (Nov 26, 2003)

I have Thule bars on my rig and cannot in good conscience shell out $75+ for a frickin' piece of metal that sticks up in the air. 

Has anyone built or know how to build some homemade jobbers that do the task?

I see a business opportunity for someone who wants to undercut these yahoos that overprice their goods by ridiculous sums of money. 

Thanks


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Matt, if you're willing to use wood you are welcome to come use my drill press. You could glue up some oak, so it was a little thicker where the bar penetrated to prevent blow out and the added thickness would not interfere with the boat down low where it is curved away from the stacker anyway. I also have some old x bracing from scaffolding you may cut up, if y ou can find something along the lines of a speed rail fitting that small to connect it.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

i was in the same boat. so my pops and I made some. we took a square bar, welded a loop on the top, then welded a flat bar on the bottom, drilled holes in it just past the width of my thule bar, then set up a bottome plate, drilled holes in it then used some long bolts, washers, and self locking nuts...kinda' ghetto...you can't really just yard on it when your crankin down yo' boats, but it'll still hold a full que of boats. 

you could probably make it stronger if you reinforced the way you attach it to the thule bar...but mine seems to work just fine. hope that helps.


----------



## Rando (Mar 24, 2004)

I had that same problem. So all you need to do is go to Home Depot and get them to cut down a piece of pipe and thread it for you and they can do this, you just need to find the right person then buy 4 round fittings and some nuts and bolts to put them together. Screw the pipe into one plate put the other one on the other side of the rack and assemble. Welding a ring on top is the best but you can make due by running a piece of rope through the the pipe and creating a loop on top. If you use the rope method try to get the end caps that come with the pipe so you can drill a hole through it. This will keep the cap on and the rope from falling into the tube. Good Luck!


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

I could weld up a pair for half that. $35.

hobie


----------



## matobs (Nov 26, 2003)

wait . . .


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

I could sell you my Thule stackers for $35. My new racks have stackers built in so I don't need them. My email is [email protected]


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

hit up used sports equipment stores. i got mine (brand new in the box) for 15 bucks

aaron


----------

